# 6" recessed light layout help



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

32.8’.... you Canuks have big ass houses. Y’all act green, but your clearly burnin coal non stop to keep the -1000 c out of your homes.

Thanks for ruing the planet.








I’d go with eight, that’s what a dimmer is for.


----------



## Suji18 (Nov 27, 2020)

Switched said:


> 32.8’.... you Canuks have big ass houses. Y’all act green, but your clearly burnin coal non stop to keep the -1000 c out of your homes.
> 
> Thanks for ruing the planet.
> 
> ...


32.8 is not feet lol its INCHES


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Do eight but in 4 inch cans.


----------



## Suji18 (Nov 27, 2020)

mofos be cray said:


> Do eight but in 4 inch cans.


Why 4inch? I was told to go 6 because 4inch is for kitchen and stuff to spotlight, to avoid shadows to go 6inches


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

How would more fixtures spaced closer together cause more shadows?

This isn’t a DIY site anyway. You’re in the wrong place. Flagged.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

22' is a long room.......I would do the 8 light layout....you can always Dim them down if they are too bright.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register


----------

